# Erecta-rack first opinion



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

So far I like the set up, but the rack is too narrow to work well with cabinet doors. In the pic, only the narrowest 2 doors fit side by side and it is tighter than I would like for sliding wet doors into place.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

That does look tight! I guess there is no adjustment or slider to make it wider?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.speedymetals.com/c-8260-hexagon.aspx

sometimes you just have to modify it to what you want  Just pick your length!

I cannot leave anything alone


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Just got a set and was happy enough with them that I'll be ordering another set when I know I'll need the capacity. 




























...but...I'm a carpenter, not a painter. The stuff worked very well for my needs (shelves/doors), I just need another set or two.

Whatever you do, if your brother looks like this...










...don't let him set the stuff up. :no:


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Damn...pics are _very_ large...lo siento.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

My previous rack system was really wide. I prefer how the erecta rack takes up less floor space. It's better to go higher than wider in my opinion. 

It's very helpful to have two sets. That way, you can accommodate 16' lengths by tripling up with no sagging in the center. And you can also go higher than recommended: 

http://topcoatreview.com/2011/03/02/erecta-rack-setup/

Besides, if the bars were longer, the duffle bag would get bigger.


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

I agree. On a separate note...why do most tool manufactures make their bags of black cloth? Are they _trying _to show the most dust/sawdust/dirt possible? 

And after I've thrown my brother under the bus (he won't know for a week or so...hehehehehe)... I told him to keep his night job (he's far right)...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Pretty cool! The band and the wood! How ya been?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I need to be able to fit more than 1 door per shelf with plenty of room to slide them in place. It sounds like they now offer a wider length and I will post some pictures of that as well when I get it set up. Even the narrow door barely fit 2 and that would be too tiht for sliding wet doors in place., we are looking at just under 3' between supports with a 40" standard size beam.


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

RCP said:


> Pretty cool! The band and the wood! How ya been?



Good Chris, thanks. Hangin' in there...swmbo graduates as an RN in about 9 weeks (thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou







)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Jay123 said:


> Good Chris, thanks. Hangin' in there...swmbo graduates as an RN in about 9 weeks (thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for her!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I got a set of 60" support rods to try fro erectarack. It looks like this will be an optional size to order. They do not fit in the duffle bag however. I had a lot of cabinet doors to do and I could fit 2-3 on each level with the 60" supports. If there were more shelves, the 40" would have worked fine as well, but I like the 60" better.

I did find that loading the middle piece if you have three items on one level can be tricky, but if you put the two sides of the rack closer together and space it so that you can slide a door into place until gravity pulls it down on to the other support loading pieces up is easier. 

Also, make sure you wrap the metal supports with tape or something or the metal will leave gray marks on all your doors.

For me, I will probably us 60" supports the most. If I did passage doors or had a batch with a lot of shelves, then the 40" would be good as well. If you use the 40", you will want to do one cabinet door and one shelf per level. With the 60" you have more flexibility in how you arrange the items.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

[

Also, make sure you wrap the metal supports with tape or something or the metal will leave gray marks on all your doors.



It leaves marks?... You'd think they would powder coat the metal rods so that doesn't happen...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Jay what you doing man. give me a call when you can.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dean

Very cool that ER listened to your feedback...very responsive company.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

They do seem to run the company in a very responsive manner and open to ideas. I have seen homemade shelves that are easier to load, but in terms of storage per ft^3, this is the most efficient way to go.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

http://bloggingpainters.com/2011/06/25/drying-rack-options/

Here is a link to my full review of the Erecta-rack.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Good stuff. That blog site you posted on looks like a good resource.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Good stuff. That blog site you posted on looks like a good resource.


It has some excellent contributors whose company I am not worthy to keep :notworthy:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> It has some excellent contributors whose company I am not worthy to keep :notworthy:


Whatever :whistling2:

So how was your first blog experience?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

DeanV said:


> It has some excellent contributors whose company I am not worthy to keep :notworthy:


Nah, just another clique!:jester:



vermontpainter said:


> Whatever :whistling2:
> 
> So how was your first blog experience?


I hope he enjoyed it as much as I did!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I hope all the word press features worked the way they are supposed to :jester:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It is a little out of my element trying to figure out that stuff. The worst part is I do not know enough to know which questions to ask and which to stumble through on my own.

I had a few ideas for some more entries which I promptly forgot.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dean

I think you should go camping for...the month of July!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Dean
> 
> I think you should go camping for...the month of July!


??? Did I post my calendar?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ooh, a new category!:w00t:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Ooh, a new category!:w00t:


Tell us about your summer vacation?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Tell us about your summer vacation?


A brush in the woods?
Camping toilets, tray or bucket?


----------

